# My 2nd Road Bike in 13 years... 2011 Specialized Secteur Elite



## rwarren (Jul 7, 2010)

First of all, this is my first post. I've been a long-time lurker and more recently started looking for a new bike. I've been out of the biking world for some time, but used to ride quite a bit many years ago. I've been pounding my head against the wall for the past couple months trying to figure out what I wanted to get. I've been commuting with a 2008 Trek 7.3 FX which has been wonderful, but I'm riding in this year's Bike MS and need something that's going to help me a little more along the way.

I couldn't decide between a Trek 2.1, Cannondale Synapse, or the Specialized Secteur. I knew I wanted something that was going to be comfortable to ride, but still give me an edge over the Trek 7.3 FX. I tested the 2.1 and Synapse and they seemed fine, but I wasn't sold on the LBS. I finally was able to make it into my favorite LBS and they had a 2011 Specialized Secteur Elite in an XXL just sitting there, calling my name. I immediately started foaming at the mouth when I saw the SRAM Apex groupo and had to ride it. The test ride went great, they fit me very well, and even seemed to give me a good price that was a little under MSRP!

I decided to pick it up, along with a couple bottle cages and a new jersey. Anyway, sorry to ramble on.... here are the pics!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## hontors (Oct 4, 2009)

Very Nice!! I have the 2010 Sectuer Elite and love it! I didn't know the 2011 came with SRAM components? Great bike...you're going to love it.


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

Very nice, congrats. How about a review of the new apex group?? Your thoughts & impressions?


----------



## rwarren (Jul 7, 2010)

gamara said:


> Very nice, congrats. How about a review of the new apex group?? Your thoughts & impressions?


I don't know that I'm really qualified for a full-on review, yet. I just got back from a quickie (5 miles or so.... don't have a computer yet) and I really like it! The shifting is very "clicky" compared to my previous low-end Shimano sets. The dual-action shifter is nice, but I'm not used to it yet. The action for the down-shift seems like it's kind of far for me, but it shouldn't be hard to get used to it. I've never ridden a double, but the cassette is 11-32 (20 gears total), so it should be great for climbing and getting some good speed downhill. I'll know better tomorrow when I get to take it out on a good ride.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

great looking bike, but that seat post is in the clouds!!!


----------



## dahut (May 13, 2010)

Pretty thing, aint it?


----------



## rwarren (Jul 7, 2010)

simonaway427 said:


> great looking bike, but that seat post is in the clouds!!!


That first picture is at an odd angle so it looks higher than it really is. I'm 6'4" with a 36" inseam, so my legs are quite long. The bike seems to fit really well though.


----------



## mikeyp.1 (May 24, 2006)

Looks great! Apex must be a pound lighter than a Tiagra tripple-this is real progress at the "everyman" level.


----------



## trobinson017 (Dec 15, 2009)

If I could be so bold to ask, what was the MSRP and final price you paid? The LBS's where I live don't have any yet and won't tell me what they'll sell for when they do have them. I'm about to buy a 2010 Sec. Elite and don't want to if the 2011 is less than $1250.

Thanks!

TBone


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I'd love that bike to be quite honest. Not common to see such a shape, and the Apex group sounds promising. Looks like it could go anywhere. You better go everywhere! :thumbsup:


----------



## zandr (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice! I have a 2010 Secteur Elite and it has treated me well thus far. Good choice!


----------



## trobinson017 (Dec 15, 2009)

Rwarren: any updates/reviews for the bike yet? Particularly the SRAM gruppo? I'm seriously considering the same bike but haven't been able to test ride one with Apex yet. I'm very interested in your feedback.

Trob


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

mikeyp.1 said:


> Looks great! Apex must be a pound lighter than a Tiagra tripple-this is real progress at the "everyman" level.


I read in Bicycling Mag that Apex may even be lighter than Shimano 105.


Solid ride. I like the color scheme also.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

Your seat looks like it is pointed nose down. Be sure it is level - a nose down saddle will force too much weight on your hands. Nice looking bike! I'm a pretty big Specialized fan despite the fact there are way too many of them on the road.


----------



## rwarren (Jul 7, 2010)

trobinson017 said:


> Rwarren: any updates/reviews for the bike yet? Particularly the SRAM gruppo? I'm seriously considering the same bike but haven't been able to test ride one with Apex yet. I'm very interested in your feedback.
> 
> Trob


I've got about 100 miles on it so far. It's a great ride and the SRAM Apex gruppo is quite nice. There are a few little things that need to get tweaked -- I've had a couple phantom shifts while pedaling along and there seems to be a little rubbing on the FD when there shouldn't be. I'm confident that my LBS can fix these up with some fine tuning when I go in for my professional fit.

Overall, the bike seems to be very comfortable and I haven't found a climb I couldn't tackle with the Apex setup!


----------



## rwarren (Jul 7, 2010)

AlexCad5 said:


> Your seat looks like it is pointed nose down. Be sure it is level - a nose down saddle will force too much weight on your hands. Nice looking bike! I'm a pretty big Specialized fan despite the fact there are way too many of them on the road.


I just double-checked it and it is definitely not pointing down. That first picture I took is definitely misleading due to the angle. Aside from the initial ride where I just wasn't used to the hand positions (came from a flat-bar), I've been quite comfortable on it. I haven't noticed any discomfort in my hands on my longer rides.

Thanks for the compliment! I REALLY like it. It's my first Specialized -- everything else I've owned has been Trek.


----------



## unboringuy (Jul 27, 2010)

Great looking bike! I'm looking for the 2011, and my LBS (which has none of the 2010s in stock) says that the Specialized rep indicates that the 2011s are not out yet. I mentioned your post, and they couldn't explain it. Where did you get this ride?


----------



## rwarren (Jul 7, 2010)

I got it from my LBS here in Kansas. They had ordered it in for someone else, but I was in from out of town so they let me have it instead. I think your LBS is pulling your leg -- I've read about several people able to order the 2011 Specialized bikes and my LBS was prepared to order another one if this didn't fit correctly.


----------



## trobinson017 (Dec 15, 2009)

unboringuy said:


> Great looking bike! I'm looking for the 2011, and my LBS (which has none of the 2010s in stock) says that the Specialized rep indicates that the 2011s are not out yet. I mentioned your post, and they couldn't explain it. Where did you get this ride?


two of my LBS's can order the bikes with a 4 day delivery time. They can stock them now but becuz they still have some 2010's they won't. This is in the Tampa bay area.

Trob


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

trobinson017 said:


> If I could be so bold to ask, what was the MSRP and final price you paid? The LBS's where I live don't have any yet and won't tell me what they'll sell for when they do have them. I'm about to buy a 2010 Sec. Elite and don't want to if the 2011 is less than $1250.


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=2909128&postcount=74
.


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

Now THAT is one good looking bike and it is also the one I am looking to purchase next, probably late winter to replace my stolen LeMond. It is also the first pic of one I have seen in the grey paint scheme and it looks dead sexy. Congrats and, if you can, let us know how you like the ride and how the SRAM Apex is working for you once you get a few more miles on it (which, judging by the date of your original post, should be now 

Cheers,

Brian J.


----------



## trobinson017 (Dec 15, 2009)

8toes said:


> Now THAT is one good looking bike and it is also the one I am looking to purchase next, probably late winter to replace my stolen LeMond. It is also the first pic of one I have seen in the grey paint scheme and it looks dead sexy. Congrats and, if you can, let us know how you like the ride and how the SRAM Apex is working for you once you get a few more miles on it (which, judging by the date of your original post, should be now
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Brian J.



I bought the white/black 2011 model with SRAM Apex about a month ago. I've put about 250 miles on it. I love the bike and I LOVE the SRAM shifting! I've never used brifters before so I'm not biased toward any brand. I can't wait to upgrade to Red!

Tim


----------



## rwarren (Jul 7, 2010)

I've got about 500 miles over the past 2 months on the bike. The SRAM Apex is awesome, but it did need a little adjustment to the shifting after about 100 miles. I just got back from Bike MS and did 150 miles over 2 days on it and the bike was a delight to ride. No problems and it was VERY comfy.


----------



## trobinson017 (Dec 15, 2009)

rwarren said:


> I've got about 500 miles over the past 2 months on the bike. The SRAM Apex is awesome, but it did need a little adjustment to the shifting after about 100 miles. I just got back from Bike MS and did 150 miles over 2 days on it and the bike was a delight to ride. No problems and it was VERY comfy.


Do you still have the stock BG Riva saddle or did you change that? That's what came with my bike and I hate it. Too narrow. I can't get beyond 25 miles cuz it's just too uncomfortable. If you swapped yours out, what did you replace it with?


----------

